# RVs in Crete



## 105914 (Jul 17, 2007)

We have a 33ft Coachmen Mirada RV and our intention is to drive down to Crete at the end of May and spend a few months there. We have never done anything like this before, therefore we would be really pleased to get as much information and advice from anyone that has already made this trip.

A list of stopover places would be especially useful.

We look forward to your replies.

Thanks people.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry don't quite follow your thread. Do you mean drive down to GREECE and get the ferry to CRETE, 

Crete is only a smallish island and you might get a little bit stir crazy staying there for a few months.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Gotta be bigger and prettier than Peterborough and I haven't left here in months! :lol: :lol: 

Crete sounds great for relaxing!

... oo, and welcome to the forums TheKirks!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! Have you looked at www.magbaztravels.com web site. They are a couple who are full timing and they have recently been to Greece and they mention all sort of stop-overs.

Will you drive all the way to Greece or get the ferry from Venice? It sounds good, you can stay in your van on the deck and plug in to the ships' electric! We have thought about it for a future trip. We are hoping to set off fulltiming ourselves next year, so let us know how you get on and we might see you down there!

BTW, I am looking for info on taking the van to Lanzarote, so if you have any info please get in touch.

Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this site is full of info ect no ferries http://www.ferrylines.com/ also there is a web site on greek campsites i will see if i can find it

buy a acsi book for campsites see here http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/greece/crete/
chapter


----------



## 105914 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, should have clarified, we are planning to get the ferry from either Ancona or Bari to mainland Greece and then drive down to Pireus and catch another ferry to Crete. We will most likely do the short channel crossing from Dover to Calais. From information we have found on other web sites, we believe the journey should take approx 3 days.

We have dropped out of the rat race and are looking to find a more relaxed hassle free way of living - and we like Crete! I just hope the island has room for our bus!!
Please keep the info coming.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Crete*

Hi, crete is a lovely island and much bigger than you think! The locals are really friendly too I would not hesitate in recomending the area around Aghia Gallini (southern crete)I do believe there is a campsite on the eastern side of town and almost on the beach too!! one word of warning beware of some of the smaller roads they do tend to turn into dirt tracks! I hope you will be taking a scooter with you.....much beter to visit inland and some of the more remote beaches ........I can smell the wild herbs now just thinking about crete. wish I was able to join you


----------



## 112015 (May 8, 2008)

Driving UK to Crete

Getting Back to UK Experience

Most Recent Drive With Costings

Hope that helps for getting to / from Crete! 
It is also a very mountainous place that even along the fast north coastal highway it takes more than 4 hours to drive (225kms east to west). Wonderful place to hang out in summer.
Remember it is 2hrs ahead of UK

PS - I would welcome any experiences if you wish to write them in an article to promote your website. Send an e-mail if you are interested.


----------

